# What a muppet - and 'hi' again!



## RikkiHoon (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I joined this community a while ago, but couldn't figure out how to post a new thread...yeah, yeah, I know your thinking 'damn newbies' (!), but here I am again, confident that I have posted my new introductory mail in the correct place!

So, I'd like to say hi to you all and tell you a little about myself. I am actually living and working in Bangkok right now and am lucky to have a good gym in my condo. I started working out a while ago and then stopped as I thought I was overtraining. I did some more research and am now following the bare minimum Training schedule. Seems to be working well, although I must stop drinking beer so often! I have made some gains, but really want to lose about 10 more kilos. 

So this was just a quick intro and I'll post some more details on the site later. Including some pictures of my (diminishing!) beer belly!

Cheers,

Rick

P.S. what a great site!


----------



## RikkiHoon (Mar 14, 2005)

*Bare Minimum Training*

Hi again,

So, has anyone tried the bare Minimum Training and been successful?

It talks about 'switching the light on only once', meaning that you only need to stimulate your muscles and make those microscopic tears once before they begin to grow back stronger. It also mentions that you should really leave 7 days for this process to take full effect, or you are in danger or damaging the muscles before they are recovered. Some of the sets and reps seem low in number, but I trust the instructions.

I would just be interested to know if anyone has anything else that can be done in addition to enhance the programme. Perhaps super-setting biceps once a week etc.?

I am sticking with it and it all feels good. I am losing some weight and getting a little stronger. That said, I have only been on it for 2 weeks. last time I trained I was in the gym 5 times per week doing 20 mins cardio on the bike and then 1.5 hrs weights. I made some gains, but it was torture.

I had a bet with the missus that I could lose some weight and build some noticable muscle in 4 weeks. The bet was about 200 USD, so I hope I can do it ... 2 weeks left!!!

Anyhow, any advice from the pros. would be great!

Thanks in advance and I'll post some pics. at the end of the month.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey good luck. Man 1.5 hrs weight training is a very long time, are you eating anything?


----------



## RikkiHoon (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey Yunier,

Thanks for the reply...

I am eating fine. 5 small meals per day, 3 hrs apart and I'm not freaking out about counting calories etc., just eating balanced, smaller meals. That's it. I'm not into 'roids or any rubbish like that. My main goal is (by June) to have lost 15 kilos of fat and replaced some of it with muscle. Hope it can be done. I am eating lots of lean meat and balancing carbs etc. 



Now my weight traiuning workout is twice a week for only about 30 minutes per time. I also do 3 sessions of cardio for about 20 minutes each. I am aiming (as the Bare Minimum Training suggests) to stimulate and tear the muscles minimally at each workout and then give them time to repair (1 week), not to repeat sets after set and gradually destroy the muscles. I have also learnt know that if you stop eating proper amounts of food you DO lose weight, but you lose muscle mass, not fat! And muscle burns calories etc., right!



Any other advice you could give me about how to get growth fast (I am not aiming to be huge...), then please let me know. 



Cheers...


----------

